# Bittorrent Firewall Issues



## Mike Ainger (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, I am trying to open up ports 6881-6889 on my firewall to allow connections from Bittorrent. I have tried allowing exceptions on windows firewall, my linksys router, and norton antivirus but bt is still showing as firewalled, as are various firewall test programs. Any suggestions on what I am doing wrong, or falling to do would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We provide no help for P2P issues, so I'm closing this thread.


----------

